# Equipo sony hcd-gtr77 parpadea led rojo



## angelvolta (Oct 11, 2012)

muy buenas colegas este equipo parpadea el led rojo inmediatamente al enchufarlo revise todo el ampli ok, la fuente ok  si alguien sabe algo lo agradesco


----------



## Paisa (Oct 11, 2012)

angelvolta dijo:


> muy buenas colegas este equipo parpadea el led rojo inmediatamente al enchufarlo revise todo el ampli ok, la fuente ok  si alguien sabe algo lo agradesco



Parcero angelvolta, tipico de esa serie SONY esta bloqueado y se queda el led de forma intermitente en stand-by, por una subida de tension en la Fuente, la solucion casi siempre es una pequeña resistencia de 1Ω abierta asi que mida las resistencias cercanas a los IC Amp, si estan bien procesa a medir los diodos Zener haber si alguno esta en corto,  y puede dejar pasar un voltaje superior  el cual puede estar causando el bloqueo, pero primero haga lo que le indico.

Saludos Parce.


----------



## angelvolta (Oct 12, 2012)

saludos hice lo que me dijiste y esta todo ok este equpo no alcansa a energisar la etapa ampli apenas lo enchufo parpadea el led  y no hace ninguna activasion de relay te agradesco cualquier informacion


----------



## foc (Oct 12, 2012)

yo acabo de reparar un sony que parpadeaba el stand-by y era la salida de audio que estaba quemada la remplaze y listo, puedes probar a quitar el integrado de audio para descartarlo como falla


----------

